# Steel Chute for 44 in. JD blower



## mbrull70 (May 18, 2016)

I have a 2012 44 inch snow blower for my X370 and I am looking for a steel chute can anyone help me. New or used.
Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They say bigger is better . . . 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...perfect-chute-modified-snowblower-mn-$50.html


----------



## degrub (Dec 26, 2016)

I am looking for a steel chute for my 44" JD snowblower with no luck so far. Where did you find one that would fit?
Thanks


----------

